# Its a buck yr for me Oreo 1 buck and Daisy 1 buck



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

The baby was sunny side up. I tried to correct by flipping the baby this is the first time i had to go in. But the head slip in further. Finally after trying to find the head and the legs almost all they way out i gave a cal to a good friend of mine that has delivered almost every animal. She came over shoved the baby back in took her forever to get the baby to get into position . Finally was able to get the baby out. I had already excepted the fact that the baby is going to be dead. But guess what he is alive :clap: . So know i need to see if i can find some over the counter antibiotics for her. And pry she does not get an infection. He is a cute black white buckling i think he has roaning on him like his dad. And yes he has a sock on lol


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Hope mom is alright cute kid! :thumbup:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

 Awww, he's a cutie. Here's wishes for Mama to be fine too.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

what a sweet heart! congrats on getting him out alive!
M.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Glad it all turned out well!
I think its adorable that he is wearing a sock! So tiny!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

oh he is adorable! ray: praying this go well for Momma to!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Aww...how cute... 

Glad he and momma is OK... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Way to go! Best wishes for momma and baby boy! He's very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Good save what a cutie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Very cute :greengrin:  I hope his dam pulls through okay :thumbup: ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Congrats on saving your little guy!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

He really is darling. I hope momma is okay too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

You can get antibiotics for mom if you feel she needs them at most feed stores or TSC. I like Penicillain for that 5-7 days in a row. 
Did she pass the placenta?

The baby is adorable!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Thanks everyone he is a cutie wish he was a she. But im happy everyone is ok. I just checked baby is nice and warm and sleeping and mom is fine. Once i get the sock of you can see all of his color. Mom passed the placenta. The big thing i worry about is the blood on her tail and on the baby im worried we roughed her up a bit and tore some areas.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

congrats! beautiful baby! good job getting him out! :hug: i had to help deliver a huge stuck single buckling just 2 months ago, extremely hard birth for both mom & baby, was sure they both would die, but they're doing just great! baby was limping the 1st week because of how hard i was pulling leg but soon was bouncing around. mom was so sore, could hardly get up and walk, but loved when i'd bring her coffee/corn syrup water to boost her energy and gave her hay on the floor where she could easily reach without stretching in any way instead of the feeder. within a couple weeks she was back to normal self. i kept them separate from other goats for at least 3-4 weeks till i was sure they'll be ok. it's amazing how quickly they heal! I hope yours will recover well!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Updated some pics i need color help. What color is he i thought it was roaning like his dad but roaning is grey right? So what is the dusting of rust color hair on his bottom? Maybe i need to make a new post. 
Anyway mom can get up and eat her grain and always try to get up to greet me but she is not eating hay yet. Baby is still wobbly he got chilled and it took me almost 2 hours yesterday to warm him and get him to stand and walk unassisted. I helped him nurse 4 time before i felt safe that he would be ok threw the night with mom. I plan to move mom and baby out of the small kidding pen in a day or 2 when baby and mom seems better. And into the bigger kidding pen as it has access to go outside. But we have rain and a cold front coming threw over then next few days will probable be Friday before mom sees the outside. 
Oreo is close now i got to keep myself from worrying about her to much. Her ligs fill almost gone but her udder is not tight yet.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Blood on momma's tail will be normal for awhile and they quite frequently drip on their babies. My main buck last year threw almost all completely white kids. If they parked their little butts behind mamma much the week after birth they got bloody enough it looked like something chewed on them! Lol.

In any case, a little tearing can be normal. As long as its the vagina or more external parts she should simply be sore. I always give antibiotics after having to go in and I do LA200. I've never had a problem with any of my does getting an infection. I just make sure to scrub up and go in with gloves and clipped nails.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Buckskin?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

Thats what i think i will call him for know. His dad is a buckskin so we will call him buckskin lol. Is LA 200 ok to give i do have that in my cabnet but i thought it would hurt the baby. Right know though he cant stay trying not to get attached lol his name is Trouble for all the trouble mom went threw lol.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: My first hard kidding 1 buckling*

I figured it out he is a buckskin look at the pic at the bottom of this page spitting image of my buck but a little older. O boy he is going to be soooo handsome. But i cant keep him.
http://www.debpnigerians.com/goatcolorprimer.htm


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So Oreo kidded today around noon. I was checking on her ever half hour. When i went out at 12 she was in labor told my son to run get my phone and with in 20 mins she had that baby out. Only thing i did was pull 1 leg out a little as it was back beside the head. Computer has been a butt all day so i finally got pics on my FB page. 1 light buckskin buckling is all she had and unless i buy a doe or Izzy kids there is no more babies was hopping for a doe. On a good note someone loves Daisy's baby and is willing to trade a doe baby for him. :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your births!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It sounds to me like you really did a good job. Good for you, and you have already found a doe kid! And a home for that pretty boy.


----------

